# Shark Tank SHATTERS in Shanghai



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

I thought i'd share this video... really startling to me.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-20850048

I wonder why it shattered. any ideas?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Saw this on the news earlier tonight; they mentioned that the frame was weak, resulting in the accident.

The aquarium was apparently 15 cm thick.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Love how people sit to take a picture of the shark put of water instead of finding water left for it to live in, I'm sure there was some somewhere If not everything died

But very freaky it broke I wonder what caused it.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Dman said:


> Love how people sit to take a picture of the shark put of water instead of finding water left for it to live in, I'm sure there was some somewhere If not everything died
> 
> But very freaky it broke I wonder what caused it.


This was the first thing I said when I saw it. Couldn't believe the people...

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Dman said:


> Love how people sit to take a picture of the shark put of water instead of finding water left for it to live in...


LOL.....dead shark = food!!! 

On a serious note, I don't think I'd have the presence of mind, in face of a sudden trauma, to look at relocating the fish. I'd be more apt to make sure my family is okay, and hightail it out of there, coz the first thought in my mind wouldn't be 'weak materials', but rather, sabotage. I wouldn't stop to take pictures though. Then again, society has become so voyeuristic today, we've become desensitized to suffering...human or otherwise.

Al.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

18 sharks were in the tank before the break.... Only 10 where found?


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Chromey said:


> 18 sharks were in the tank before the break.... Only 10 where found?


"Tonight, we feast!!!!"


----------



## mr.wilson (Dec 29, 2012)

Sometime the safety of other exhibits is more important than finding a temporary home for a distressed shark. Public aquariums have very strict disease transmission protocols that would exclude the flexibility of introducing species from other exhibits... and we're talking about a hot Shanghai shark fin market


----------

